# good clubs/trainers in Southern California?



## LancerandRara (Oct 22, 2015)

I'm still kinda on the lookout for a club. I currently go to a club with people that seems very nice, but just not easy training-wise for newbies, as they mostly expect you to train OB on your own and they don't train tracking at all during club time lol. There also isn't a training director, but not that this is good or bad- I guess it depends. I'd still go to this club if I end up not finding another, but I'll end up having to wing a lot of things on my own, which I feel kind of insecure about if I end up training something incorrectly.

I'm located in Irvine, and I'd prefer to find one within an hour drive at most? Since I assume I would be going multiple times a week later on.

If anyone personally knows any trainers/clubs here, that would be great!

I've been to an iffy club with iffy people who ended up shutting down recently anyway, so I'd prefer if anyone happen to have personal recs, instead of just looking at the schutzhund club locator.


----------



## LancerandRara (Oct 22, 2015)

I just met up with an awesome training group local to me today. That's all! No need for recs anymore.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

LancerandRara said:


> I just met up with an awesome training group local to me today. That's all! No need for recs anymore.



Glad you had a great time! Would love to hear how it went when you have time


----------



## LancerandRara (Oct 22, 2015)

mspiker03 said:


> Glad you had a great time! Would love to hear how it went when you have time


yes! I'll reply to your pm haha


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Who did you meet up with?


----------



## LancerandRara (Oct 22, 2015)

lhczth said:


> Who did you meet up with?


Bear State Working Dog Club, an unofficial club but they get together to train many times a week and great people it seems! The people I met so far are so welcoming and helpful. David Green does protection stuff with them.


----------



## LancerandRara (Oct 22, 2015)

David GREENE* I mean lol


----------



## JVM (Oct 25, 2017)

Hi LancerandRara,
I am also in Orange County. I am looking for a good club in OC and I wanted to ask you to please share your experience. I have some experience training a working lines GSD but in 4 weeks I am getting a very strong female that I plan on training in IPO.
I've recently contacted Laguna Working Dog Club, Orange County Schutzhund Club and the club you mentioned in your post Bear State Working Dog Club (I contacted them through facebook, didn't find another way). I haven't heard back from either of them and I was very hopeful about the Bear club, still am. Are you still with the Bear State club? Where are they located exactly and is there another way to reach them? The club in Escondido looks like a good group of people also but I haven't reached out to them because it's a much further drive.
I was trying to PM you actually with all this but apparently I am a brand new member and the system doesn't allow to PM until a member has 5 posts(?).
Thank you!


----------



## KoaGirl (Jan 5, 2018)

*ISO: Schutzhund Club in Los Angeles County*

I am seeking a Schutzhund Club in Los Angeles County. I have reached out to a few and its very been very discouraging. 1. No one returns phone calls. 2. The list from USCA is outdated and the clubs are no longer functioning. 3. 2 IPO Clubs I have contacted will not accept anyone unless the dog is already titled. 

If anyone could provide updated information in my area, that would be great. I have a new puppy coming and I have been trying to get things lined up with not much success in this area. 

Thank you in advance, 

Sharon


----------

